# Isadora



## shiben (Jul 10, 2010)

Anyone have experience with Isadora for multi-projectors, blending several projectors into one seamless projection surface (but one thats more of an arch than a rectangle), in addition to allowing a lot of power to make scrolling video surfaces and such? From the Manual, it looks like it will work great, but I want to find out if people have used it and liked it before we go buy a license. Thanks!


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 10, 2010)

You might want to talk to Steerpike who mentioned using it in this thread.


----------



## lakota651 (Jul 14, 2010)

While I do not believe there are any options in program specifically for image blending, I am confident that a solution can be derived from the toolsets that are in the program. I also believe there is and SKD for it, so maybe yourself or someone you know could write an edge blending module for the program.

Isadora, in my opinion, is the Legos of the video world. It really is not a program that you just fire up and use. You need to build your show quite literally from scratch (or from another show file). Having said that, you have ton of flexibility and tools to do just about anything that you could want to achieve. 

A couple of years ago I was introduced to the program and ended up getting hired to do a little bit of programing on it. I was able to make an input screen that would fade words on and off of the screen as I was typing them in live (it was for an audience participation poetry segment of the show I was working). Worked like a charm, and if I had a bit more time with it could have been a bit cooler.

I myself an planning on purchasing a copy within the next year. Given how video heavy shows are getting to be, I want to stay on the forefront of this wave. If you have any other specific question, feel free to ask me. Or give the Isadora from a shot. I know the programs creator is very actively involved in supporting the program.


----------

